# [VGA] Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

*[VGA] Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget*

*Inhalt *

*1) Empfehlungen PCIe*
*2) Häufig gestellte Fragen* (in Post #2)

*[zur Diskussion]​*
Wenn ihr Fragen zur Kühlung von Grafikkarten habt, lest euch _Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte_ durch, dort findet ihr alle Informationen zu empfehlenswerten Kühlern und von Haus aus leisen Grafikkarten sowie Antworten auf Fragen wie Kühlung und Temperaturen, die beiden letzten Punkte finden aber auch hier Erwähnung. Wer Geschmack an einer leisen Kühlung gefunden hat, der macht gleich bei den anderen Komponenten weiter, hierbei hilft das _[HowTo] Silent-PC_.


Zu den CPU Empfehlungen sei gesagt, wenn man diese nur knapp bzw. leicht unterschreitet, kann man die Karte trotzdem bedenkenlos  kaufen. Verwendet man eine der vorgeschlagenen CPUs, dann kann die Karte ihre Leistung in den meisten Fällen (fast) vollständig ausspielen und wird nicht durch den Prozessor ausgebremst. Ist eine CPU bei einer GraKa nicht mehr gelistet, so ist die Kombination nicht möglich oder aus Spielersicht ziemlich sinnlos. Die Empfehlungen sind natürlich nicht bindend und recht allgemein gehalten mit Sicht auf den Durchschnitt der am Markt verfügbaren Spiele. Näheres hierzu  findet sich bei den "Häufig gestellte Fragen". Kaum Sinn macht zB ein A64 3000+ mit einer 8800 Ultra - zumindest aus Spielersicht.

Die jeweiligen Preise beziehen sich auf den durchschnittlichen Preis aller Karten inklusive Versand. Durch einen Klick auf den Namen der Grafikkarte neben dem Preis kommt ihr zu einer Übersicht aller verfügbaren Karten mit dieser GPU. Die Designs der "empfohlenen Hersteller" sind meist teurer in der Anschaffung, dafür aber leise oder passiv.​



*1) Empfehlungen PCIe bis 200
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*60€:* nVidia Geforce 9500GT 512 MiB (550/1.400/800 bei 128 Bit) (Shader Modell 4)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 2,6 GHz/Core2 @ 2,1 GHz/Phenom @ 2,3 GHz/PentiumE @ 2,7 GHz
Links: [Specs] 
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Gainward, Leadtek]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Zocken ist die 9500GT kaum geeignet, für World of Warcraft oder einen Command-and-Conquer-Titel reicht sie mit reduzierten Details jedoch aus. Dank der sehr geringen Leistungsaufnahme ist die Geforce ideal für Multimedia-PCs oder Office-Maschinen.


*75€:* ATI Radeon HD4670 512 MiB GDDR3 (750/1.000 bei 128 Bit) (Shader Modell 4.1)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 2,6 GHz/Core2 @ 2,1 GHz/Phenom @ 2,3 GHz/PentiumE @ 2,7 GHz
Links: [Specs] 
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Egal, der Billigste]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne AA und AF sind viele Spiele in 1.280 x 1.024 mit mittleren bis hohen Details recht flüssig spielbar, anspruchslosere oder ältere Spiele beschleunigt die HD4670  auch mit AA/AF Spielspaß fördernd. Das HD steht für "High Definition" und so verfügt die Karte über den „Unified Video Decoder“, kurz UVD, der in der Lage ist, das Decodieren eines HD-Videos vollständig zu übernehmen und somit den Prozessor stark zu entlasten. Des Weiteren ist die Leistungsaufnahme sehr gering, weshalb die HD4670 für Multimedia-PCs geradezu prädestiniert ist.

Auf keinen Fall eine Version mit DDR2 kaufen, da diese deutlich langsamer getaktet und somit klar langsamer ist!

*90€:* nVidia Geforce 9600GT 512 MiB (650/1.625/900 bei 256 Bit) (Shader Modell 4)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 2,8 GHz/Core2 @ 2,3 GHz/Phenom @ 2,5 GHz/PentiumE @ 2,9 GHz
Links: [Specs]
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Egal, der Billigste mit Referenzdesign (siehe Bild), Sparkle passiv, MSI mit VF-1000AlCu, Gainward Golden Sample, Gainward, Asus, Asus passiv, MSI]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne AA/AF liegt nVidias 9600GT gleichauf mit der älteren HD3870, mit AA/AF zieht sie vorbei. Der G94-Chip ist sehr übertaktungsfreudig - gut 20% mehr Performance lassen sich meist problemlos aus dem Silizium kitzeln. Kritikpunkte der 9600GT sind der fehlende 2D-Modus, weswegen die Geforce idle etwas mehr Strom schluckt als eine Radeon, sowie das nicht unbedingt überzeugende Kühlsystem des Referenzdesigns.


*100€:* ATI Radeon HD4830 512 MiB (575/900 bei 256 Bit) (Shader Modell 4.1)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 3,0 GHz/Core2 @ 2,5 GHz/Phenom @ 2,7 GHz
Links: [Specs]
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Egal, der Billigste, Sapphire]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die HD4830 basiert wie die HD4850 auf dem RV770Pro-Chip, muss sich aber mit 128 statt 160 ALUs begnügen. Desweiteren reduzierte AMD die Taktraten, statt 625/993 liegen nur 575/900 MHz an. Damit tritt die Karte in Konkurrenz zu der lange die Mittelklasse beherrschenden Geforce 9800GT. Letztere ist zwar einen Tick schneller, in der Praxis ist die jedoch nicht von Bedeutung. Für die Radeon spricht der geringere Stromverbrauch und DX10.1.


*105€*: nVidia Geforce 9800GT 512 MiB (600/1.512/900 bei 256 Bit) (Shader Modell 4)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 2,9 GHz/Core2 @ 2,4 GHz/Phenom @ 2,6 GHz
Links: [Specs] 
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Elitegroup mit Accelero S1, Sparkle mit Auras Fridge, Gigabyte, MSI]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Geforce 9800GT ist prinzipiell nichts anderes als eine 8800GT  mit erweitertem Feature-Set. Die Taktraten von GPU und Speicher sowie sind gleich geblieben, dafür schrumpft die GPU - welche sich nun G92b nennt - auf 55 Nanometer. Dadurch sinkt der Strombedarf und der Chip lässt sich besser übertakten. Wie für die Geforce-9-Serie üblich, beherrscht die 9800GT Hybrid-SLI und GPU-PhysX. Die Leistungsaufnahme ist angesichts der Leistung gerechtfertigt.


*125€:* ATI Radeon HD4850 512 MiB (625/993 bei 256 Bit) (Shader Modell 4.1)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 3,1 GHz/Core2 @ 2,6 GHz/Phenom @ 2,8 GHz
Links: [Specs]
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Egal, der Billigste mit Referenzdesign (siehe Bild), Palit Sonic, Gainward Golden Sample, HIS IceQ4, Powercolor PCS+]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der zum Einsatz kommende RV770Pro-Chip wurde im Vergleich zum RV670 deutlich aufgebohrt, daher konkurriert AMD mit der HD4850 endlich wieder mit den Geforce-8/9. Eine 9800 GTX wird oft geschlagen, mit FSAA/AF muss sich selbst eine 8800 Ultra teilweise beugen – dem effizienten VRAM-Management der HD4850 sei Dank. Powerplay ist weiterhin mit an Board, kann aber nicht überzeugen – die Leistungsaufnahme ist schlicht zu hoch. Der Single-Slot-Kühler mit seinem großen Lüfter vermag den RV770Pro in 2D noch nahezu lautlos zu kühlen, in 3D dagegen ist er eine Qual für die Ohren. Auf der Habenseite steht zudem DX10.1, das OC-Potenzial hält sich dagegen in Grenzen.

*150€:* nVidia Geforce 9800 GTX+ 512 MiB (738/1.836/1.100 bei 256 Bit) (Shader Modell 4)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 3,1 GHz/Core2 @ 2,6 GHz/Phenom @ 2,8 GHz
Links: [Specs] 
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Egal, der Billigste mit Referenzdesign (siehe Bild)]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nvidias Counterpart zur HD4850 rechnet alles in allem runde 10% schneller als die Radeon HD4850, dies schlägt sich jedoch im Preis nieder. Der rechtfertigt sich allerdings durch die bessere Bildqualität, das höhere OC-Potenzial sowie GPU-PhysX und Hybrid-SLI. Die Kühlung des Referenzdesigns überzeugt mit ein wenig Feinjustierung durch und durch, der Stromverbrauch ist angesichts der Leistung vertretbar. Einziges wirkliches Manko der Karte ist der für höhere Settings unterdimensionierte Videospeicher – die verfügbaren 1.024-MiB-Modelle kommen jedoch mit reduzierten Taktraten daher und sind daher nur bedingt sinnvoll.
​

*Empfehlungen PCIe ab 200€
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*215€:* ATI Radeon HD4870 1.024 MiB (750/1.800 bei 256 Bit) (Shader Modell 4.1)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 3,4 GHz/Core2 @ 2,9 GHz/Phenom @ 3,1 GHz
Links: [Specs] 
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Egal, der Billigste mit Referenzdesign, Palit Sonic, Gainward Golden Sample, Powercolor PCS+ Rev2]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank des hochtaktenden GDDR5-Speichers strotzt die Karte nur so vor Bandbreite, wenn gleich sie diesen Vorteil gegenüber der HD4850 nicht durchgehend nutzen kann. Vor allem dank des 20% höheren Chiptaktes liegt der RV770XT im Schnitt 25-40% vor der kleinen Schwester. Damit überholt die Karte in der Regel problemlos eine HD3870 X2 und agiert knapp auf dem Level einer Geforce GTX 260-216. Dank den 1.024 MiB laufen auch Titel wie _Fallout 3, Far Cry 2, Stalker Clear Sky_ oder Spiele mit Texturmods flüssig – das kaum günstigere 512-MiB-Modell kapituliert hier und ist daher aus Preis/Leistungs-Sicht nicht zu empfehlen. Generell unschöne Aspekte der Radeon sind der generell (sehr) hohe Stromverbrauch und die 3D-Geräuschkulisse des Referenzdesigns, dafür agiert dessen Propeller in 2D sehr leise. Allerdings lässt sich der Stromhunger im idle durch Untertakten den GDDR5 effektiv um bis zu 50 Watt reduzieren, eine Übertaktung lohnt dagegen nur bei der GPU – das Potenzial hält sich aber in Grenzen.


*230€:* nVidia Geforce GTX 260 896 MiB (216 ALUs) (576/1.242/999 bei 448 Bit) (Shader Modell 4)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 3,4 GHz/Core2 @ 2,9 GHz/Phenom @ 3,1 GHz
Links: [Specs]
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Egal, der Billigste mit Referenzdesign (siehe Bild)]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Geforce GTX 260-216 liegt in der Regel etwas vor einer HD4870/1.024, ist jedoch einen Tick teurer. Dafür benötigt sie deutlich weniger Strom, bietet die (absolut) bessere Bildqualität und verfügt über die Optionen GPU-PhysX und Hybrid-SLI. Dank des großen OC-Potentials wird auch die große Schwester GTX 280 in der Regel eingeholt, an der - bei leisen Rechnern - nervigen idle-Lautstärke ändert sich jedoch nur durch den Rivatuner etwas. Interessant ist zudem die Möglichkeit, die GT200-GPU per BIOS-Mod mit weniger Spannung zu versorgen: Liegen beispielsweise nur 1,03v statt 1,06v an, sinkt der Stromhunger enorm, OC ist aber weiterhin möglich. Mittlerweile kommen die ersten Karten mit dem in 55 Nanometer gefertigten GT200b in den Handel, diese benötigen noch weniger Strom und lassen sich noch besser übertakten.


*340€:* nVidia Geforce GTX 280 1.024 MiB (602/1.296/1.107 bei 512 Bit) (Shader Modell 4)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 3,5 GHz/Core2 @ 3 GHz/Phenom @ 3,2 GHz
Links: [Specs]
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Egal, der Billigste mit Referenzdesign (siehe Bild)]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Geforce GTX 280  ist noch einmal 15-20% schneller als die GTX 260-216 und damit die flotteste Single-GPU-Karte am Markt. Während sich idle-Lautstärke und -Verbrauch auf dem Level der kleineren Geforce bewegen, genehmigt sich die GTX 280 unter Last sehr viel Strom – das Fps/Watt-Verhältnis ist aber nichtsdestotrotz eines der besten. Um den entgegen zusteuern bietet sich auch hier eine Senkung der VCore an, auch das Warten auf die mit dem GT200b ausgestattete, rund 10% schnellere und dabei (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) sparsameren GTX 285 ist eine Option. Mit an Board der Geforce GTX 280 sind natürlich GPU-PhysX, Hybrid-SLI sowie die beste zur Zeit mögliche Bildqualität. Hier liegt ohnehin die Stärke der Karte, da SSAA und Co enorme Leistungsreserven benötigen. 

*400€:* ATI Radeon HD4870X2 2x 1.024 MiB (750/1.800 bei 256 Bit) (Shader Modell 4.1)

CPU-Mindestanforderung: ab Athlon64 X² @ 3,5 GHz/Core2 @ 3 GHz/Phenom @ 3,2 GHz
Links: [Specs] 
Empfohlener Hersteller: [Egal, der Billigste mit Referenzdesign (siehe Bild)]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei RV770XT, ein PCI-2.0-fähiger PLX-Chip und gleich zwei Mal 1.024 MiByte VRAM samt (zur Zeit inaktiver) Sideport-Technologie: Der R700 ist technisch ein wahres Monster. Nichtsdestotrotz liegt die Dual-GPU-Karte im Schnitt "nur" 30-50% vor der Geforce GTX 280. Allerdings sind die Fps-Werte aufgrund der auftretenden Mikroruckler nicht vergleichbar, das Spielgefühl ist ein anderes.  Desweiteren ist die Leistung der Karte erstens stark Treiber-abhängig und zweitens nur in Kombination mit einer extrem schnellen CPU sinnvoll. Strombedarf und Lautstärke sind unter Last jenseits von gut und böse, idle agiert die X2 dagegen recht akzeptabel. Die nominell schnellste Karte erkauft sich den Platz an der Sonne also mit vielen Nachteilen, wen dies nicht stört, der greift zu.​


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

*AW: Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget*

*2) Häufig gestellte Fragen
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Begriffe erklärt*

GPU - _Graphics Processing Unit_ ("Grafikprozessor"); der eigentliche Chip
VRAM - _Video Random Access Memory_ ("Speicher mit wahlfreiem und direktem Zugriff"); sehr schneller Puffer auf der Grafikkarte
SLI - _Scalable Link Interface_ ("skalierbare verbindende Schnittstelle"); Multi-GPU Technik von nVidia - siehe bei 5)
CF - _Crossfire_ ("Kreuzfeuer"); Multi-GPU Technik von AMD/ATI - siehe bei 5)
FSAA bzw. AA - _Full Scene Anti Aliasing_ ("Kantenglättung", meist ist MSAA gemeint); siehe bei 7)
AF - _Anisotrope Filterung_ ("Tiefenschärfe"); siehe bei 7)
Shader - ("Schattierer"); in der GPU integrierte Funktionseinheiten, die bestimme Programmroutinen berechnen - siehe 4)
AGP - _Accelerated Graphics Port_ ("Grafik Beschleunigungs Anschluss"); Steckplatz für Grafikkarten
PCIe - _Peripheral Component Interconnect Express_ ("Express Anschluss für Zubehör Komponenten"); verbesserter Steckplatz für Grafikkarten
FPS - _Frames per Second_ ("Bilder pro Sekunde"); Angabe der Spielbarkeit in Spielen


*FAQ-Übersicht*

Stromverbrauch, Temperaturen und Kühlung
Wann sollte man aufrüsten?
Was sind Direct 3D und Open Graphics Library (OpenGL)?
Was bedeutet Shader Modell und DirectX und wie wirkt es sich aus?
Was bringt Scalable Link Interface (SLI) oder Crossfire (CF)?
Wie viel Videospeicher (VRAM) brauche ich?
Was versteht man unter Full Scene Anti Aliasing (FSAA, kurz AA) und Anisotrope Filtererung (AF)
Welcher Hersteller ist der Beste?
Welche CPU brauche ich mindestens, damit die Grafikkarte nicht zu stark limitiert wird?
Overclocking und Garantie
Wie viele Fps (Frames per Second) braucht man (allgemein)?
Was für ein Netzteil (NT) brauche ich für welche Grafikkarte?
Wofür steht bei Radeons UVD und was ist das?


*1) Stromverbrauch, Temperaturen und Kühlung*
Eine aktuelle Grafikkarte sollte mit einer Chiptemperatur von weniger als 100°C unter Last arbeiten und die Umgebungstemperatur unter 70°C bleiben - mehr verkraften zwar viele Karten, das ist auf Dauer jedoch schädlich und somit unbedingt zu vermeiden! Ein Sonderfall sind die digitalen Spannungswandler bei der Radeon HD4870, hier sollte eine Temperatur von über 90°C definitiv nicht überschritten werden!​

*2) Wann sollte man aufrüsten?*
Etwa alle 18 Monate bringen ATI und nVidia eine neue Generation auf den Markt, dass drückt die Preise der "alten" Karten und bringt frische Kaufoptionen. So gesehen sollte man immer warten bis eine neue Generation am Markt ist und dann bei den Vorgängern oder der wenig später folgenden Mittelklasse zuschlagen. Wer sehnsüchtig auf ein Spiel wartet, sollte erst dann aufrüsten wenn es wirklich im Laden steht und man die Anforderungen kennt, zu oft verschiebt sich ein Spiel. SLI oder CF als Aufrüstoptionen sind nicht sinnvoll (s.u.).​

*3) Was sind Direct 3D und Open Graphics Library (OpenGL)?*
Beides sind sog. Grafikschnittstellen bzw. APIs (_application programming interface_, "Schnittstelle zur Programmierung"), womit 3D Darstellungen wie unsere geliebten Spiele erst möglich werden. Direct 3D ist ein Teil von Mircosofts DirectX, OpenGL dagegen ist eine plattform- und betriebssystemunabhängige API - ein Vorteil, aber auch ein Nachteil.​

*4) Was bedeutet Shader Modell und DirectX und wie wirkt es sich aus?*
DirectX ist eine Sammlung von APIs, zB DirectX Graphics oder DirectSound.

Shader sind bestimmte "Programme" die eine Grafikarte ausführen kann um damit bestimmte Effekte darzustellen, zB das allseits bekannte und immer gern genannte High Dynamic Range Rendering (HDR Rendering) oder aber Wasser, Rauch, Fell u.ä. Das Shader Modell (SM) hat nichts direkt mit der Leistungsfähigkeit einer Karte zu tun, die Anzahl der Shader um so mehr. Je mehr Shader die Karte berechnen kann, desto schneller ist sie (bei entsprechenden Taktraten). Man unterscheidet mittlerweile sog. Renderpfade von SM1.0 (entspricht DX8) bis hin zu SM4.1 (entspricht DX10.1). Mit jeder höheren Stufe sind die jeweiligen GPUs in der Lage längere und komplexere Shader Routinen immer schneller zu berechnen - mehr und bessere Effekte sind die Folge. Viele glauben, dass zB HDR nur mit SM3 funktioniert - es läuft aber auch schon mit SM2, jedoch ist die Berechnung sehr viel aufwendiger und somit kaum tauglich für aktuelle Spiele. Genauso hartnäckig hält sich die Aussage, SM4 Spiele laufen nur mit DX10 und somit Windows Vista. SM4 kann auch unter OpenGL gerendert werden, d.h. SM4 Spiele sind auch mit Windows XP möglich - wohl aber nur theoretisch.​

*5) Was bringt Scalable Link Interface (SLI) oder Crossfire (CF)?*
Diese beiden Begriffe stehen für die Nutzung mehrerer (meist zwei) GPUs oder Grafikkarten.

Immer wieder kommt die Frage auf, ob es sich nicht lohnt zwei günstige Karten im Doppel laufen zun lassen um somit mehr Leistung (als eine teuere Karte) zu erreichen. Hier ist die Anwort ein klares "Nein", genauso unsinnig ist es eine Mid-Range-Karte zu kaufen und später eine zweite dazu. SLI/CF haben neben den Mankos Stromverbrauch und (oft) schlechter Skalierung das Problem, dass eine schnellere Karte meist billiger ist und zudem über bessere oder mehr Features verfügt, zB einen neueres Shader-Modell. Somit haben SLI und CF ihre Daseinsberechtigung nur im Highest-End Sektor, wo kein schnelleres Modell verfügbar ist und neben Overclocking nur noch eine zweite Karte mehr Leistung bringt.

*Probleme von Multi-GPU Systemen:*

bestimmter Chipsatz mit mindestens 2x 16 PCIe-2.0-Lanes notwendig
zwei Grafikkarten notwendig
Platzverbrauch/Enge mit daraus resultierenden Wärmeproblemen
deutlich höherer Stromverbrauch
gekoppelte Mid-Range Karten haben viel GPU Power, kranken aber meist an geringer Bandbreite und zu wenig Speicher
Mauslag und asymetrische Fps (Mikroruckler)
sehr abhängig von der Treiberunterstützung
 manchmal langsamer als die einsprechende Single-GPU (CPU-Limit)
Skalierung reicht von -10% bis +95%, im Schnitt nur +50-70% 
​
*6) Wieviel Videospeicher (VRAM) brauche ich?*
Viele Grafikkarten gibt es mit 512 MiB oder 1.024 MiB Videospeicher (VRAM). Die Größe des Speichers hat, anders als viele denken, jedoch nur einen geringen Einfluss auf die Leistungsfähigkeit der Karte, solange diese über einen eher langsameren Chip verfügt. Hauptsächlich hängt die Performance der Grafikkarte von ihrem Grafikchip (GPU) ab, ist das VRAM aber voll, müssen Daten in das normale RAM ausgelagert werden - starke Einbrüche der Performance, kurze Ruckler und niedrige Minimum-Fps sind die Folge. 1.024 MiB lohnen sich erst bei bei relativ starken Karten (wie einer 9800GT aufwärts). Da solche Karten die meisten Spiele mit maximalen Texturdetails sowie AA/AF und hohen Auflösungen meistern, macht sich sich hier zusätzliches VRAM bezahlt.
Aktuell fährt man in der Mittelklasse mit 512 MiB (bis zur 9600GT) recht gut, ab einer HD4850 oder 9800 GTX+ sind 1.024 MiB mehr oder weniger Pflicht.​

*7) Was versteht man unter Full Scene Anti Aliasing (FSAA, meist kurz AA) und Anisotrope Filterung (AF)?*
Ersteres ist eine Technik, welche in Form von MSAA die (Polygon-)Kanten glättet, das Bild verfügt über keine "Treppen" mehr und flimmert in Bewegung weniger. Hier gibt es Stufen von 2x bis hin 8x (sowie bis zu 32x bei Multi-GPUs), je höher die Sufe, desto mehr Leistung kostet MSAA. Eine besondere Form des FSAA ist die sogenannte adaptive (ATI) bzw. transparente (nVidia) Kantenglättung. Diese glättet auch Gras, Zäune, Ketten u.ä. filigrane Objekte, welche auf Basis von Alpha-Test-Texturen gerendert werden. Der hohe Performanceverlust rechtfertigt aber die sehr gute Bildqualität.

Die Anisotrope Filterung verbessert simpel ausgedrückt die "Tiefenschärfe", d.h. auch weiter entfernte Texturen werden scharf dargestellt. Diese Rendermethode steht von 2x bis zu 16x zur Verfügung. Leider "optimieren" ATI und nVidia gerne, meist aber in Sachen Leistung, nicht in Bildqualität. Auch AF verbraucht je nach Karte recht viel Performance, lohnt sich aber nahezu immer. Zusammen ergeben FSAA und AF ein homogenes Gesamtbild - unbedingt aktivieren (sofern genug Leistung vorhanden ist)!​

*8) Welcher Hersteller ist der Beste?*
Alle Hersteller halten sich idR an das Referenzlayout von ATI bzw. nVidia. Der einzige Unterschied besteht meist in dem Aufkleber auf der Lüfternabe und dem mitgeliefertem Zubehör. In einigen Fällen bieten die Hersteller neben dem Referenzdesign ihre Karten mit höherem Takt und/oder besseren Kühlern an, der fällige Aufpreis lohnt sich aber aber nur teilweise. Wer Wert auf einen leisen oder besonderen Kühler legt und/oder sich einen Wechsel des Kühlers selbst nicht zutraut, sollte nach speziellen Modellen Ausschau halten.​

*9) Welche CPU brauche ich mindestens, damit die Grafikkarte nicht zu stark limitiert wird?*
Ein sehr komplexes Thema, generelle Aussagen zu treffen ist hier relativ schwierig. Eine ungefähre Mindestanforderung bei jeder Empfehlung ist jedoch anzugeben. Generell ist es sinnvoll eine flotte CPU zu kaufen, denn der Prozessor entscheidet meistens über die beim Spielen unangenehmen Minimum-Fps, also das, was man gemeinhin unter ruckeln versteht - siehe auch bei Punkt 11). Vor allem High(est)-End-Karten brauchen eine sehr starke CPU um ihr Potential voll ausspielen zu können.​

*10) Overclocking und Garantie*
Offiziell geht beim OCen die Garantie flöten, d.h. wenn Taktraten über die vom Hersteller spezifizierten Werte angehoben werden. Bei einem Kühlerwechsel, einem Volt-Mod und einem geflashten BIOS ist es genauso.

Die letzten drei Punkte kann man aber leicht nachweisen, das reine ändern der Taktraten zu prüfen ist aufwendig und somit kostspielig, d.h. (fast) kein Hersteller macht es; wer einen alternativen Kühler verwendet und beim Umtausch den originalen wieder verwendet kommt auch oft durch - dies ist aber keine Aufforderung eine Karte zu grillen oder beim Kühlertausch fahrlässig zu handeln und dann die defekte Karte umzutauschen!
Eine Ausnahme stellt EVGA da, hier darf geOCt werden und man darf den Kühler tauschen - solange man dabei nichts beschädigt bleibt die Garantie erhalten.​

*11) Wie viele Fps (Frames per Second) braucht man (allgemein)?*
Flüssig spielen kann man mit unter 30 Fps fast nur Strategiespiele. Für Rollenspiele und Sportspiele müssen es schon um die 30 Fps bzw. etwas über 30 Fps sein, für Shooter am besten konstant über 60-70 Fps. Liegt man unter diesen Werten, ist das Spiel nur noch eingeschränkt spielbar, die Bewegungen der Spielfigur sind sehr zäh und wirken verlangsamt, das Zielen per Fadenkreuz wird schwammig und schlecht kontrollierbar (Input-Lag). Während das im Singleplayer noch akzeptabel ist und sich der Spielspaß meistens doch einstellt, bedeutet das im Multiplayer schlechtere Chancen, man ist benachteiligt und das Spiel verliert (zT) seinen Reiz bis hin zu Frust. 

Gerade wenn man im Schnitt viele Fps hat und dann in einer Extremsituation nur noch 20 bis 25 Fps und man deswegen gefraggt (erschossen) wird, weil man zu langsam ist und nur ungenau zielen kann, wird man sich schnell ärgern. Gerade bei schnellen (wie zB CounterStrike oder Call of Duty 4) oder sehr schnellen Spielen (wie zB Unreal Tournament 2004 oder Quake 3) sind konstant hohe Fps schon die halbe Miete. Das Argument "mehr als 25 Fps sieht man nicht, siehe Fernsehen", ist falsch. Erstens kann das menschliche Auge problemlos über 60 Einzelbilder auflösen, zweitens kommen im TV unscharfe Halbbilder mit einem schwarzen "Einschub" zum Einsatz - beim PC jedoch gestochen scharfe. Ebenfalls bedenken muss man den Input – je weniger Fps, desto schlechter werden Eingaben per Maus und Tastatur umgesetzt. 

Wer selbst benchen möchte, es gibt ein [HowTo] Benchen mit Fraps.​

*12) Was für ein Netzteil (NT) brauche ich für welche Grafikkarte?*
Pauschal lässt sich diese Frage kaum beantworten, da Faktoren wie CPU, Übertaktung und natürlich die restlichen Komponenten mit eine Rolle spielen. Eigene Erfahrungen und die von anderen lassen aber gewisse Schlüsse ziehen: 

Wichtig ist neben der Tatsache das man ein Marken NT wie Enermax oder Seasonic kauft vor allem die Leistung der +12 Volt Schiene des NTs. Zum kalkulieren des Watt Verbrauchs eignet sich der eXtreme Power Calculator. Wer mehr über NTs erfahren möchte, riskiert einen Blick in [Netzteile] Welches ist das richtige?​
*13) Wofür steht bei Radeons UVD und was ist das?*

UVD ist die Abkürzung für _Universal Video Decoder_. Der Name impliziert es bereits - dieser ist eine spezielle Einheit in allen RV6xx und RV770 Chips, welche HD-Material decodiert bzw. encodiert. Im Gegensatz zu aktuellen Geforces kann der UVD nicht nur sämtliche Schritte von H.264 und MPEG2 Videos komplett selbstständig decodieren, sondern auch mit VC-1 codierte Videos. Die erzielte Beschleunigung entlastet den Prozessor massiv, selbst in Kombination mit einer SingleCore-CPU laufen HD-Filme flüssig.​


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

*AW: Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget*

*Updates*

29.05.07: Thread von flatworm an y33H@ übertragen!
30.05.07: 8600GT und 8800Ultra gelistet; neue Bilder
31.05.07: Häufig gestellte Fragen (= HgF oder FAQ) eingeführt
01.06.07: hinter jede Karte das SM editiert; HgF überarbeitet
02.06.07: Rechtschreibung sowie 2 Links gefixt; Fließtext leicht überarbeitet
07.06.07: neue 8600GT gelistet, HgF überarbeitet; 8600GT erweitert
07.06.07: Aufsplittung in 3 Posts; HgF erweitert
07.06.07: Fehler bei der X1950GT AGP gefixt; Layout umgestellt
08.06.07: neuer Punkt bei den HgF: Garantie und OC
09.06.07: Punkt 6 bei den HgF abgeändert und den Link auch bei der GTS/320 eingefügt
10.07.07: neuer Punkt bei den HgF: "Wie viele FPS?"; OC und Garantie erweitert
13.06.07: Link zu meinem HowTo eingefügt; EVGA Garantie Ausnahme hinzugefügt
23.06.07: Preise aktualisiert; Rechtschreibung gefixt; Punk 9 der HgF erweitert
24.06.07: Punkt 11 der HgF überarbeitet; Rechtschreibung gefixt
25.06.07: Einleitung ergänzt
26.06.07: Rechtschreibung gefixt - wie üblich^^
28.06.07: X1950GT PCIe mit gelistet
29.06.07: HgF überarbeitet; HD2600XT als 8600GT Alternative genannt
30.06.07: CeleronS und Sempron bei CPUs gelistet; neuer Punkt bei den HgF - "Netzteilanforderungen"
01.07.07: HgF erweitert; Rechtschreibung/Formulierung gefixt
02.07.07: PentiumE hinzugefügt
06.07.07: nach langem Überlegen auch die X1950Pro's mit 512 MiB gelistet (AGP und PCIe)
12.07.07: 3 neue passive 8600GT gelistet; alle Links zu idealo.de
17.07.07: 1 neue passive 8600GT
27.07.07: 7600GT und 8600GT mit der HD2600XT ersetzt, Karten gelistet usw.
01.08.07: 4 neue HD2600XT, Hinweise bzw. Bilder/Links zu den jeweiligen Referenzdesignen
17.08.07: Sapphire HD2600XT Ultimate gelistet
18.08.07: GeCube HD2600XT Silent gelistet
28.08.07: schweren Herzens die X1950XT/512 rausgeschmissen, Layout aktualisiert
09.09.07: HD2400XT aufgenommen; Gecube X1950XT/512 hinzugefügt
01.10.07: 7600GT duch HD2600Pro ersetzt, Taktraten hinzugefügt, HD2900Pro gelistet, XFX 7900GS 600M als Alternative gelistet
08.10.07: Benches aktualisiert, 8800Ultra und X1950XT PCIe raus, 8600GTS rein
26.10.07: 8800Ultra wieder drin, Preise aktualisiert, Verweis auf neue Karten -> warten
04.11.07: 8800GT drin, beide 8800GTS und die HD2900Pro raus, 7600GT AGP als Alternative erwähnt
20.11.07: HD3870/HD3850 rein, Preise & Links aktualisiert
05.12.07: Gecube HD3850 Turbo gelistet 
07.12.07: insgesamt 12 nicht mehr lieferbare Modelle gekickt (X1950GT/XT bei AGP weg, einige HD2600XT und X1950Pro/GT PCIe); Asus 86GT raus -> zu laut; Preise aktualisiert
10.12.07: XFX 7900GS 600M rausgeschmissen
12.10.07: Preise und Benches aktualisiert; G92-8800GTS gelistet
14.12.07: Sparkle & Gigabyte 8800GT hinzugefügt
15.12.07: HD2600 AGP fort; 7600GT wieder rein
29.12.07: HD2900Pro/256Bit rein; 86GTS & X1950GT raus

03.01.08: Sapphire HD3850 und Palit 88GT gelistet 
05.01.08: vieles gefixed, Fließtext reloaded
07.01.08: Links gefixed, CPU-Empfehlung überarbeitet & Phenom ergänzt, Gecube HD3870 X-Turbo
14.01.08: neue Liste bei CF/SLI
29.01.08: HD3870 X2 gelistet, Fließtexte reloaded
02.02.08: Preise angepasst, HIS IceQ gelistet
07.02.08: HD2900Pro rausgeflogen, Preise geupdated
10.02.08: Elitegroup 88GT gelistet
15.02.08: Preise angepasst, HD3870 in 200€ Kategorie, X1950Pro raus
22.02.08: Preise und Benches angepasst; 9600GT/512 gelistet
28.02.08: passive Sparkle 9600GT gelistet; HD3850 AGP gelistet
04.03.08: HD3450/HD3650 statt HD2400XT/HD2600XT, alle Links auf geizhals.at geändert
21.03.08: Geforce 9800GX2 gelistet, 8800Ultra entfernt, Preise aktualisiert
23.03.08: MSI 96GT Zilent gelistet
27.03.08: passive Powercolor HD3870 gelistet
01.04.08: neue Karten gelistet, Preis aktualisiert
03.04.08: Sapphire Atomic/Toxic gelistet
04.04.08: MSI 9600GT "Red Moon" gelistet, da baugleich zur Gainward GS - *klick mich* und *mich auch*
05.04.08: G92-GTX Absatz überarbeitet
09.04.08: HD3650 überarbeitet, Preise aktualisiert
23.04.08: X1950Pro AGP gelöscht, Preise aktualisiert
18.05.08: Preise aktualisiert, Fließtext überarbeitet
02.06.08: Preise angepasst, 7600GT raus, HD3650 rein
22.06.08: Preis & Fließtext aktualisiert, GTX 280 & HD4850 rein, GTS/512, HD3870X2 und G80-GTX raus
30.06.08: GX2 und HD3850 raus, GTX 260 und HD4870 und 9600GSO rein
05.07.08: HD3850 wieder rein *g* Fließtext und Preis überarbeitet
08.07.08: GTX 260 raus, Preise aktualisiert, FAQ zusammengefasst und um den UVD erweitert
03.08.08: GTX 260 wieder rein, 98GT rein, 88GTS rein, Preise und CPUs überarbeitet
17.08.08: X2 rein, Preise aktualisiert, unter-200€-Klasse aufgeräumt
28.09.08: Preise aktualisiert, HD4870/1.024, GTX-260-216 und 98GTX+ rein.
13.10.08: Neue HD4k

03.01.09: Komplett neu
​


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

*AW: [VGA] Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget (Stand: 23.03)*

*Diskussionsthread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=352*


----------

